# Mercury 9.9 Bigfoot Trolling Motor - Long Shaft



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Pictures on KSL: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29161719&cat=&lpid=&search=trolling motor 4 stroke&ad_cid=5

This is a well used and well loved 2003 Mercury 9.9 Bigfoot 4 stroke trolling motor. This is a long shaft motor. I bought this motor brand new in 2005 although it is a 2003 model.

The motor is in excellent shape mechanically and good cosmetic shape. There are some scratches and rubs from many glorious fishing trips to Flaming Gorge, fishing trips which already guarantee this motor's entrance into Valhalla. This motor is quite heavy, the dry weight is 112 pounds and so we have taken it off our trolling motor mount to drive between Salt Lake and Flaming Gorge. It is manageable for a strong man to lift by himself but much easier with two. Because we took it off the boat to drive, it has gotten a little scratched up, particularly on the back of the top cowling where the 9.9 sticker is.

This motor is a 4 stroke. I had it plumbed directly into the gas line for my boat and it uses so little fuel when running you almost feel bad for cheating OPEC! Not that you should feel bad for hurting OPEC in any way, I'm just saying this motor is so fuel efficient, you feel like you might single-handedly run them out of business. On a cold morning, you'll see a little exhaust from the motor. Once it warms up, the only time you'll even think about it is when you are working your fish around it to the net.

This motor is the Bigfoot model so it has gearing for bigger boats. I had it on a smaller 18' Sea Ray and it would push that boat through the nastiest water that the Gorge ever threw at us. We could go anywhere from 1.2 to 10 MPH. The prop has lost a little paint and has some minor dings, but is in good condition.

This is a solid motor. It's gotten me out of some serious weather and waves in a few emergencies. It has been reliable to a fault.

This motor has been professionally serviced at the end of every season. The oil, oil filter, and fuel filter have all been recently replaced and the motor runs like a dream.

I'm selling it because the boat I had it on has been sold as well. I feel a little like I'm parting with an old friend because this motor has been so good to me. I bought a new boat though and it's time to get something a little lighter that I feel like I can leave on the boat all the time.

You'll be very pleased with this motor. If you are tired of gassing yourself with an old 2 stroke or you want a 4 stroke that will push you 12 hours a day on less than a gallon of gas, this motor is for you.

The stand is NOT included, although for the right price you might be able to talk me into it.

Feel free to text or call. I can run it so you can see how easily it starts and how well it runs. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Lots of lookers, no interest. What is it, price? Does my post stink from leftover fish slime? Help me get this sold, I need a new motor before kokanee season starts in earnest.


----------

